# WM and II exchange credit chart?



## DaveNV (Feb 4, 2021)

Is the number of credits required for exchanging in Interval with WM credits listed somewhere?  My recollection from a few years ago is that the exchange rate was 8,000 credits for a one bedroom, and 10,000 credits for a two bedroom.  Am I mistaken, or has this changed? I was just charged 9,000 credits for a one bedroom Hawaii exchange two years from now. Just trying to make sure everything is correct with my account.

Dave


----------



## Hobokie (Feb 4, 2021)

This is as posted in the WM 2005 Book that @taterhed once sent me a link to 

See page 26!



			https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/education/pdfs/OwnerEdHandbook2005.pdf


----------



## sue1947 (Feb 4, 2021)

It's the same as RCI and is listed on the WM site under Exchange; scroll down.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 4, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> Is the number of credits required for exchanging in Interval with WM credits listed somewhere?  My recollection from a few years ago is that the exchange rate was 8,000 credits for a one bedroom, and 10,000 credits for a two bedroom.  Am I mistaken, or has this changed? I was just charged 9,000 credits for a one bedroom Hawaii exchange two years from now. Just trying to make sure everything is correct with my account.
> 
> Dave


Is it just an exchange request, or did you already get the exchange?  I did have WM with RCI, but I have too much in RCI right now.  I could use deposits in II easier than RCI.

I used to rent and use WM for our Disneyland trips with the kids and grandkids.  It's not worked out for this past year, so I have SO many WM points to use, and our friends who usually go are going to Disney World instead with their kids.  So those points just sit there.  What a shame.  I planned to use some for Seattle but that didn't work out this past year, either.  

Having points you have to pay for and not use has been tough.  I tried logging into the WorldMark members section but was denied.  Don't know why.  Anyone have any idea how I can use my 46,000 points?


----------



## Firepath (Feb 4, 2021)

Since you like Disneyland, why not try Disneyworld? There are so many exchanges in that area thru RCI or just use WM.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 4, 2021)

Hobokie said:


> View attachment 31961
> 
> This is as posted in the WM 2005 Book that @taterhed once sent me a link to
> 
> ...





sue1947 said:


> It's the same as RCI and is listed on the WM site under Exchange; scroll down.



Thank you!  I didn't know if the RCI list would also apply to II exchanges. And apparently, I was incorrect in my thinking. So the 9000 credits I was charged was accurate.  Thanks!

They also took a housekeeping credit, which I assume is also correct?

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 4, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Is it just an exchange request, or did you already get the exchange?  I did have WM with RCI, but I have too much in RCI right now.  I could use deposits in II easier than RCI.
> 
> I used to rent and use WM for our Disneyland trips with the kids and grandkids.  It's not worked out for this past year, so I have SO many WM points to use, and our friends who usually go are going to Disney World instead with their kids.  So those points just sit there.  What a shame.  I planned to use some for Seattle but that didn't work out this past year, either.
> 
> Having points you have to pay for and not use has been tough.  I tried logging into the WorldMark members section but was denied.  Don't know why.  Anyone have any idea how I can use my 46,000 points?



Hi Cindy,

This was when I took an exchange from the II open inventory, using the generic 2021 WM deposit on file.  After confirming the exchange, they took the credits from my WM account a few days later. I believe it would have been the same if an exchange request had matched.

I agree, it's tricky trying to use those WM credits on file.  I've only been playing the WM game a few years, and it's all I own.  But with Covid throwing a wrench into the spokes of my trip plans, it's been a challenge. I can't imagine how frustrating it would be, trying to use multiple deposits with different systems.

Dave


----------



## HudsHut (Feb 5, 2021)

Yes, every time you use credits, a HK or the corresponding fee is required.


----------



## HudsHut (Feb 5, 2021)

@rickandcindy23 
"WorldMark members section" ??
Do you mean the "official forum"? Don't bother. No one posts there.

WMOwners.com will help you with your WM credits. 
Is your WM account connected to your II account?


----------

